# Most ridiculous camera ever?



## MrFotoFool (Oct 31, 2014)

The original version was enough of a mystery. (The mystery being who in their right mind would buy one?).
Now we have this limited version:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8641626030/price-released-for-brikk-s-24k-gold-nikon-df

Oooh, but how cool is a gold plated lens? Sorry, the lens itself is not gold plated, just the hood and lens cap! 

But hey they are donating a portion of the 41K sale price to "humanitarian causes." Great, all for it, but they do not say what percent, I imagine it is well below a thousand dollars. So you can do that or you can buy a regular DF for three grand and mail the extra 37 grand yourself straight to your favorite charity. (Or buy a camera that actually makes sense and send the extra whatever is left to charity).


----------



## Monchoon (Oct 31, 2014)

Could be less expensive if you bought a 24k gold coin and a Df and an electroplater


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

I can see two markets for this camera.

Someone buys it and donates it to a charity for use in a fundraiser. Buyer gets the tax write off and the charity gets something they can sell/raffle to someone else who wants to support the charity and gets a smaller tax write off. Win-win Stuff like this happens common in large charities. 

A retirement gift for some CEO/corporate president. When they are getting millions in compensation, a 40K presentation camera is not unreasonable.

Other than that, I don't see much market for this. I presume that the company will only make a very few (single numbers) until they start getting more orders.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 31, 2014)

*sigh*
It could be sold under the slogan: "Nothing says 'Rob me!' like a goldplated dSLR."


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

"The Nikon name plate is removed and replaced with a plate that bears the Brikk logo."

I am surprised that this is kosher legal wise.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I can see two markets for this camera.
> 
> Someone buys it and donates it to a charity for use in a fundraiser. Buyer gets the tax write off and the charity gets something they can sell/raffle to someone else who wants to support the charity and gets a smaller tax write off. Win-win Stuff like this happens common in large charities.
> 
> ...



How do I get into the business of selling things at outrageous prices and people don't mind paying.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I can see two markets for this camera.
> ...



Finding donars with deep pockets to donate to your charity/NPO is the tough part. Ya gots to find rich people who are passionate about your cause. Rich people tend to be very generious to the right charity/NPO.

The key is not to focus on the object. The object is just the venue for fundraising.


----------



## weixing (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi,
Do the lens come with 24K Gold Nano Crystal Coating?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Do the lens come with 24K Gold Nano Crystal Coating??
> 
> Have a nice day.



That would be better than rose-colored glasses filters!


----------



## sanj (Oct 31, 2014)

I read the title of this thread and suspected it had something to do with the DF. And yes, it was. hahaha


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

I would hate to lose the lens cap on this one.

Do they sell a lens hood to protect the gold lens hood???


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

sanj said:


> I read the title of this thread and suspected it had something to do with the DF. And yes, it was. hahaha



How about a gold plated Canon Point and Shoot?

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-ADVANTIX-Limited-Edition-Gold-Plated/dp/B004EBP0TC#
http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Canon_IXUS


----------



## zim (Oct 31, 2014)

It's a brick.... ahhh that made be titter ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

Perfect for the Golden hour ;D


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a trip to NYC coming up in 3 weeks. Maybe I should buy this thing as my walk around camera? ;D

I like to live dangerously, you know. 8)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 31, 2014)

My thought: What an ugly disgrace from hell!
Another thought: Rob me, rob me, rob me.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 31, 2014)

More DR...... ;D........... :-X


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 31, 2014)

From what I know of "pure photography" do not use ultra wide zoom lens because it is a sacrilege. The supporters of "pure photography" only use prime lenses exclusively. 

Why not make a kit with the new Nikon 58mm F1.4 golden? ??? Maybe because the picture quality is crap, and it costs $1700? :-X 

Better to make a kit with Sigma 50mm Art ...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 31, 2014)

I am alone at feeling unease when all they say, regarding the charitable portion, is that a specific amount of aid will be donated - without ever specifying that specific amount?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I am alone at feeling unease when all they say, regarding the charitable portion, is that a specific amount of aid will be donated - without ever specifying that specific amount?



That is not uncommon as the amount/ratio organizations donate can change. What is knowable is what they donated in previous years. You can use that a a guide.


----------



## TeT (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > I am alone at feeling unease when all they say, regarding the charitable portion, is that a specific amount of aid will be donated - without ever specifying that specific amount?
> ...



Why at least specify a percentage?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

Honestly, I doubt you would get robbed because it looks like a cheap fake toy camera to me. Definitely from a distance. It's probably safer to lug this heavy POS around than a 1DX with a big L lens that actually looks (and is) expensive.

And I've never quite understood the concept of paying a company for an overpriced product to achieve a charity donation. Heck, I don't even understand the NPR Pledge drive gifts. If you want to donate, donate. Give the money, get a written record and write it off. Done. All the rest just complicates matters.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 31, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> My thought: What an ugly disgrace from hell!
> Another thought: Rob me, rob me, rob me.


Looks like a toy or a paperweight. The gold makes it look cheaper and tackier compared to the normal silver DF. They couldn't even spell brick properly...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> *sigh*
> It could be sold under the slogan: "Nothing says 'Rob me!' like a goldplated dSLR."


 
A lady friend with her 5 Karat Diamond ring wears it out in public commonly. She says that everyone assumes its a fake, so she's not afraid of getting robbed.

That Gold plating looks fake to me as well.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 31, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



Yeah, you would think they could at least give the precentage. But to be honest, the company will donate just enough money to move them into a different tax bracket so it is ultimately up to the accounting department, how much money they will donate. And that depends on how the rest of the business did that year.


----------



## sanj (Oct 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I read the title of this thread and suspected it had something to do with the DF. And yes, it was. hahaha
> ...


----------



## Joe M (Oct 31, 2014)

Most ridiculous camera...so far. I have no doubt that at some point in the future, someone will top this. Hard to believe it can be beaten but it will. In the meantime, yes, this takes the current crown for "least pleasing to the eye". We all love gold but just cause you put gold on something, doesn't make it better. It just makes it pricier.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 31, 2014)

That thing is tacky enough to likely get stuck to your face after the first photo...

Jim


----------



## Berowne (Oct 31, 2014)

Gold is not enough.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/Leica/Leica-M6/M6-Platinum-1989/index.htm 

Andy


----------



## leGreve (Oct 31, 2014)

I heard that the camera comes with a label on it that says "Hi I'm with stupid..."


----------



## justawriter (Oct 31, 2014)

Not even close. I would go with number two on this list - $9,000 per megapixel. 

http://www.insidermonkey.com/blog/the-top-10-most-expensive-digital-cameras-to-snap-stunning-shots-with-333443/?singlepage=1


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 31, 2014)

One word: awful.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 31, 2014)

Someone is making a ton of $$$$$ out of this.
From my experience, the plating cost of the pieces would cost around $30, then there is the disassembly and reassemble of the parts.

Seems to me that there is plenty left over for charity.


----------



## noisejammer (Oct 31, 2014)

...and people are scared of Magic Lantern brikking their cameras...

Man, I thought the Df was hideous but this _really_ wins the 2013 fugly prize.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 14, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> The original version was enough of a mystery. (The mystery being who in their right mind would buy one?).
> Now we have this limited version:
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8641626030/price-released-for-brikk-s-24k-gold-nikon-df
> 
> ...



If you are going to have a single gold plated lens, wouldn't a 24-70 make more sense?


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 15, 2014)

The Hasselblad- Version of a Sony NEX, 5 times so expensive with absolutely no benefit.
And to ice the cake: ugly as hell.


----------

